# Microsoft OR Linux



## nobody.is.perfect.eME (Jun 20, 2007)

Which is the best operatin system and why !
I think Linux was the best but after the realease of vista i should change mi mind vista rocks .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 20, 2007)

similar post here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33869

Mod close this thread.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Microsoft or Linux*

???

How can you compare a company to an OS?

It should have been Windows or Linux, which needs not be discussed as its been done so already many a times.


----------

